#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Как жить будущей маме.

## Аня Приходящая

Товарищи буддисты! 

Дайте пожалуйста почитать книги на тему.

Поискала по форуму немного, не нашла электронных книг.

Советовали книгу Намкая Ринпоче, которой нигде нет! 
Даже купить не получается.

Если кому не жалко этой книги, пришлите пожалуйста по почте.

 :Kiss: 




> Есть книга Намкая Норбу Ринпоче "О рождении и жизни". Там много про беременность, что можно и нельзя делать и когда.

----------

Ersh (18.03.2011), Буль (23.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

Радость-то какая! Поздравляю!!!

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.02.2011)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Аня, привет! Поздравляю. 
На русском эта книга планируется к переизданию этой весной. Пока ещё её нет в наличии.
Вообще есть две разные чуть книги: первая редакция - тоненькая книжка "О рождении и жизни", и вторая намного более расширенная редакция "Рождение, жизнь и смерть".
Так вот, английское или итальянское издание (Birth, Life and Death according to Tibetan Medicine and the Dzogchen Teachings) ты можешь хоть сейчас купить в интернет-магазине http://www.ssi-austria.at/ или http://www.shangshungstore.org/, стоит 13 евро плюс пересылка. Про испаноязычное издание я не слышал пока.

От себя скажу, что советовали недаром - книга замечательная.

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.02.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Thank You, Andrei! 
Так это мне надо будет на английском напрягаться? За каждым пятым-шестым словом в словарь? Может до весны подождать? 
Мало ли, тут еще выкидышем пугают...

----------


## Bagira

Поздровляю, счастья ,здоровья и благополучия вам и младеньчику...

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.02.2011), Доржик (22.02.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Только там две похожие.

http://www.shangshungstore.org/index...t_detail&p=325

http://www.shangshungstore.org/index...ct_detail&p=18

Думаю заказать две и осилить со словарем.

----------


## Сакура

Как только книги на русском появятся - сообщите, пожалуйста. Очень надо!!!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Аня, ну в принципе, там язык не очень сложный - за терминами конечно в словарь, и может быть с испанским тебе проще будет итальянскую книгу читать, только ведь там тоже в словарь придётся ))
Две книги по ссылкам - это одна и та же книга, только есть два её английских перевода, сделанных разными людьми. Один по-моему издан в 2007 а другой в 2008.
Я уже не помню, почему так получилось, оба перевода хорошие. Второе издание 2008 отпечатано более качественно и красиво, зато в первом есть по-моему ещё и оригинальный тибетский текст Ринпоче. Итальянское издание точно такое же как и английское 2008 года.
Короче, мне кажется что это объяснение ещё больше запутает  :Smilie:  В общем, это всё равно одна и та же книга!

Сакура - я редко бываю на форуме и наверняка забуду тут сообщить, когда книга выйдет. Вы лучше весной, ближе там к апрелю, спрашивайте у кого-нибудь из Дзогчен-общины. Скорее всего (мой прогноз) что книги напечатают к ретриту Намкая Норбу в Москве в конце апреля, но я не занимаюсь этим совсем и это только догадки и ничего больше. Я только краем уха слышал, что её будут издавать уже на русском.

----------

Аня Приходящая (24.02.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Не будет у меня этой книги.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Скажите пожалуйста, если не лень, какой идеальный образ жизни должен быть у беременной домохозяйки?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не кушать слишком горячее, слишком холодное, стараться не радоваться очень сильно, и в противоположность не впадать в излишне грустное состояние, во всем умеренность вроде, чтобы все ровно было, без перегрузок также любых. Вроде этого слышал.

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.03.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

гулять неспешно на свежем воздухе. Не переутомляться, но и не лежать лежнем.

Стремиться к серединному путь, кароче.

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Аня, вот цитаты...

признаки беременности: тяжесть, скованность, отсутствие аппетита, зевота, потягивания, пристрастие к кислому и прихоти всякие, которым нужно потворствовать, иначе ребенок погибнет или родится невзрачным. Поэтому, даже если женщина хочет что-то вредное, дайте немного, но смешав с полезным. 

переутомления, ночные бдения, дневной сон, потуги (при запоре), горячая, острая, тяжелая пища, запоры, голод, жажда, купание, 
кровопускание запретны в течение восьми месяцев

Из собственной души появляется виджняна органов чувств. 
От Земли — мясо, кости, нос и обоняние, 
От Воды — кровь, язык, ощущение вкуса и влаги, 
от Огня — тепло, цвет, глаза и зрение, 
от Воздуха — дыхание, кожа и осязание, 
от Пространства — отверстия, уши и голос, 
от прежних привычек — способность к деяниям (имеется в виду таланты и способности от предыдущих жизней...  
Стечение этих условий и причинно-следственных связей образует тело.

----------

Sucheeinennick (02.06.2012), Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Название темы немного пугающее "Как жить будущей маме". У моей бабушки мама родила 18 детей. Все нормально не беспокойтесь. Будущая мама это нормально.

----------

Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011)

----------


## Дедик

Здравствуйте, Анна! Главное не поддаваться на страшилки и пугалки со стороны медиков, а информацию из женской консультации подвергать разумному анализу! И тогда беременность превратится в праздник. Это я вам ,как без пяти минут дипломированный акушер, от всей души советую!!! (если есть вопросы, смело пишите в личку, чем могу-помогу) С Уважением, Руслана.

----------

Ersh (18.03.2011), Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011), Надежда Аникина (19.08.2011)

----------


## Galina

Аня! 
Вот хорошая книга - http://dharma.ru/details/1029 
 " Питание по системе пяти элементов для матери и ребенка"
В книге имеется информация не только про питание, откройте "Содержание".
Удачи!!!

----------

Аня Приходящая (17.03.2011), Надежда Аникина (19.08.2011)

----------

